# Very Urgent Not able to remove documents



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi, 

I was filling online application form and didn't realized that I won't be able to delete the files later on. 

I am trying to delete files but I am unable to. its all messed up.

Then I thought of creating new application with new Email ID but there is a hack too ...
I entered new email id which says "email address is available" on ACS application form and then filled rest of the info including passport. The moment I clicked on save and continue , it says "This account is already created, please login". ....I guess they are checking on the basis of passport Number along with Email ID. As same passport is attached with previous email id , which I have already messed up with. 

please tell me how to proceed, how to upload proper documents and made the payment.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was filling online application form and didn't realized that I won't be able to delete the files later on.
> 
> ...



Which application are you referring to ? VISA application after invite?


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> which application are you referring to ? Visa application after invite?


skill assessment


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> skill assessment


You can upload the same document again with something prefixed like "UpdatedDocument_XXXXXX".
Its not possible to delete it. What you can do is to write to ACS helpdesk to get rid of that. They reply the very next day.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was filling online application form and didn't realized that I won't be able to delete the files later on.
> 
> ...



In ACS once you upload the docs cant be removed.

One thing you can do, in the current ACS account update all the info of passports, names, addresses, mobile numbers some dummy info.

After that create new mail-id and start as new application in ACS, this time check the documentation correct and upload it.


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> You can upload the same document again with something prefixed like "UpdatedDocument_XXXXXX".
> Its not possible to delete it. What you can do is to write to ACS helpdesk to get rid of that. They reply the very next day.


Ok, I guess I should drop an email to ACS team to avoid confusion... Thanks for suggestion  but anyways it will delay my process by 2-3 days until ACS team deletes my account or document


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> In ACS once you upload the docs cant be removed.
> 
> One thing you can do, in the current ACS account update all the info of passports, names, addresses, mobile numbers some dummy info.
> 
> After that create new mail-id and start as new application in ACS, this time check the documentation correct and upload it.


I have already created a new Email ID but not able to save the data on personal details page itself, as it says this account has already in the system, please login to access. 

I guess New Email is also getting checked against passport number which is also mapped with previous mail id... I am so lost what to do


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Timmona2017 said:


> I have already created a new Email ID but not able to save the data on personal details page itself, as it says this account has already in the system, please login to access.
> 
> I guess New Email is also getting checked against passport number which is also mapped with previous mail id... I am so lost what to do



Now can you login to your ACS account with previous mail id?


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Now can you login to your ACS account with previous mail id?


Yes , I am login to able with my previous Email ID, which is all messed up. But I have created a new Email ID and tried filling new skill assessment application form.However, my personal details will remain same in new application form except new email id. The moment I click on save an continue on personal details tab with new email ID, i got message that this account is already with us, please try login to access. Are they tracking with respect to passport?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Timmona2017 said:


> Yes , I am login to able with my previous Email ID, which is all messed up. But I have created a new Email ID and tried filling new skill assessment application form.However, my personal details will remain same in new application form except new email id. The moment I click on save an continue on personal details tab with new email ID, i got message that this account is already with us, please try login to access. Are they tracking with respect to passport?



After you login into you ACS account with old mail-id, you can go to personal details and update all the personal info with some dummy date like in place of passport number you can give some junk data, in place of name update with some junnk name and so on.

After that if you try with new mail-id, now it will work.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Timmona2017 said:


> Ok, I guess I should drop an email to ACS team to avoid confusion... Thanks for suggestion  but anyways it will delay my process by 2-3 days until ACS team deletes my account or document


You are worried about 2-3 days delay in the process? Wait till you submit EOI. lol


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> After you login into you ACS account with old mail-id, you can go to personal details and update all the personal info with some dummy date like in place of passport number you can give some junk data, in place of name update with some junnk name and so on.
> 
> After that if you try with new mail-id, now it will work.


I just did that .. but only with passport .. let me try with all details ...I will change all the possible details and then I will try again ...give me 5-10 min .. I m just checking if this works:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi satish, 


Its awesome ... it worked .... I was doing the same but changed only passport with previous email .. that why it was not still matching my records with previous details ..

But NOW I JUST FOLLOWED YOUR INSTRUCTION TO CHANGE ALL THE DETAILS WITH DUMMY DATA AND IT WOKED 


MANY THANKS FOR THIS SMART TRICK ... I WAS SUBMITTING THE SKILL ASSESSMENT AND FACED THIS ISSUE ALL OF SUDDEN ,.. IT MADE ME SICK .... 

BUT YOUR TRICK SAVED ME .. AND I WILL SUBMIT IT BY TODAY ONLY .. BINGOOOOOOO


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Timmona2017 said:


> I just did that .. but only with passport .. let me try with all details ...I will change all the possible details and then I will try again ...give me 5-10 min .. I m just checking if this works:fingerscrossed:


You have to do not only for passport but also for all the details. 

It should work, because I did the same way for my application.


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> I just did that .. but only with passport .. let me try with all details ...I will change all the possible details and then I will try again ...give me 5-10 min .. I m just checking if this works:fingerscrossed:


Hi satish, 


Its awesome ... it worked .... I was doing the same but changed only passport with previous email .. that why it was not still matching my records with previous details ..

But NOW I JUST FOLLOWED YOUR INSTRUCTION TO CHANGE ALL THE DETAILS WITH DUMMY DATA AND IT WOKED 


MANY THANKS FOR THIS SMART TRICK ... I WAS SUBMITTING THE SKILL ASSESSMENT AND FACED THIS ISSUE ALL OF SUDDEN ,.. IT MADE ME SICK .... 

BUT YOUR TRICK SAVED ME .. AND I WILL SUBMIT IT BY TODAY ONLY .. BINGOOOOOOO


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi satish,
> 
> 
> Its awesome ... it worked .... I was doing the same but changed only passport with previous email .. that why it was not still matching my records with previous details ..
> ...


Awesome !!!


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Awesome !!!


can I write qualification/empoyment details in capital letters ???


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> can I write qualification/empoyment details in capital letters ???


There is NO RULE about cases. You can use CAPS if you wish


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> There is NO RULE about cases. You can use CAPS if you wish


what is best ...what you had chosen?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> what is best ...what you had chosen?


:-D

That was in April.

Frankly i don't remember. All CAPS is good.


----------



## fromvivekgupta (Jun 13, 2018)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi satish,
> 
> 
> Its awesome ... it worked .... I was doing the same but changed only passport with previous email .. that why it was not still matching my records with previous details ..
> ...


Did you get the result of assessment ?


----------

